# The rest of my gang



## RattyLover (Dec 3, 2008)

Here's the rest of my furry gang ;D



Tucker, my 9 yr old female bunny









Brutus Buttercup, my 7 yr old female bunny









Jingle Bells, my 6 yr old male bunny









Snickers, my 8 yr old male bunny









Maybelle, the 2 yr old shih tzu/bichon









Lincoln, 3 yr old blk lab









Echo, my 4 yr old choc lab


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Awwww, bunnies! Jingle is my fav. ;D


----------



## Wimbo (Nov 21, 2008)

They are all adorable! I have a bichon/shihtzu x too. He is under my boys post. We call it a bich-shihtz-on-u...sometimes he is just a shihtz-on! Yours and mine look so different!


----------

